# Hello everyone, I'm from the English East Midlands!



## HypnoticSoundscapes (May 4, 2014)

I'm not only new here, but new to digital sound also. 

I'm not a musician in the sense of playing an instrument, though I "messed around" with piano (little bit of Beethoven, Chopin, Chicago and Steve Winwood), and lead guitar (CSNY, Hendrix, Big Brother and the Holding Co., Jefferson Airplane) in my youth. These days, I am more of a MIDI experimenter and loop mixer, and would be quite happy putting together sounds for Foley work. I create soundscapes using custom MIDI files of my own authorship by a somewhat roundabout process. Incidentally I am also a Certified and Diploma bearing Hypnotherapist. I post videos of both types of sound, hypnosis and soundscapes, to a few YouTube channels I own. 

I noticed one day I was visiting this forum too often not to be a member, and so here I am; and I am sure I will enjoy my stay here.


----------



## windshore (May 4, 2014)

Welcome to VI-C!


----------



## clarkus (May 4, 2014)

Ditto. Welcome!


----------



## HypnoticSoundscapes (May 5, 2014)

Thank you very much. I'm a bit short on sleep right now; so getting away from the net for some quality downtime for a few hours. Will have a look at the boards for newest posts when I wake up.


----------



## Atom Hub (May 13, 2014)

Welcome !


----------

